# ck20h need help



## tbum22 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a Kioti ck20h with about 400 hrs on it . It has a hydrostatic transmission .
I can not get the tractor to move the transmission has a grinding sound when i release the clutch pedal or when i try to use the forward or reverse pedal . 
Does anyone know if there is a clutch on this modal ? I assumed that it does not have a clutch. Can anyone give me an idea on what would cause this grinding noise.
Thank you


----------



## derekwnak (Oct 17, 2013)

I just finished this repair on my ck20h. The problem was the shaft at the HST. I see your post is from a while back. I hope it's fixed if not contact me and I can hopefully help GUIs you thru the repair.


----------

